# 2nd floor bowed load bearing wall / drywall - need help / advice



## misuszatek (Aug 22, 2018)

You guys helped me numerous time so I will ask for your help again. 

Another day another surprise ... I noticed that part of load-bearing wall on 2nd floor is bowed. Could be just drywall but didnt open it up yet. Remaining part of the wall is straight, same is a parallel wall on the opposite side of the foyer. I would assume that if studs are bowing (or should I use wterm "crooked") that could be caused by humid (previous owned didnt have central AC) more than weight as above is just a roof. Or could be just drywall?

Anyway.. few photos to give you idea what i'm talking about and quick drawing.


----------



## misuszatek (Aug 22, 2018)

...and other side / inside the bedroom


----------



## misuszatek (Aug 22, 2018)

and pic of the attic above


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is likely just the crown of the studs, but can you take a picture of that part of the attic so we can see what the load is up there?


----------



## misuszatek (Aug 22, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> can you take a picture of that part of the attic so we can see what the load is up there?


This is approximate area right over bowed part of the wall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

misuszatek said:


> This is approximate area right over bowed part of the wall.



Those are full span trusses and if you notice there is no header over the stairs, they is no load from above, so you are just dealing with bent studs.
Fixable? Yes, if you remove the drywall from the other side of the wall.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Another reason why the young fellar or lady that pulls the studs/joists/rafters from the load stack and then lays them down on the deck to be nailed in place, has a important task to do...other than just packing lumber.

They should be "eyeballing" each stud (or joist) BEFORE dropping them down in between the plates on the wall (or rim joists) that is getting ready to be built. 

The "cull" and "crowning" factor will always have to be reckoned with, by GOOD framers. The half arsed framers IMO though, could not give a bees hinny about culling and crowning their studs/joists/rafters. JMO


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Something to keep in mind...

Theres not a straight house on earth.


----------

